# Pictures: [email protected]'s Audi RS3 Body Conversion



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

ballin

old fenders for sale? old lights for sale?


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

I like everything except for the wheels.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

034 with the A3 FEVER!

how many is that now, for you guys... Nates VR6 Turbo, now this.. Who else?

:thumbup:


----------



## otar (Sep 30, 2012)

The kit looks cool. I just wish there was a different rear to compliment the super aggressive front.


----------



## poli84 (Dec 15, 2009)

Kit looks great, wheels don't suit.


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

poli84 said:


> Kit looks great, wheels don't suit.


yup.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

needs mirrors and seats :thumbup:
I wonder what is powering that beast

the wheels aren't _THAT_ bad. I think they'd be better if they were 1 size up

now if they do a TT-RS swap into it...I'd JIMP


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

on audizine he says gt305 or something turbo. something similiar to that name


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

DG7Projects said:


> I like everything except for the wheels.


cosigned


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm glad you guys kept the A3 badge on back :thumbup:


----------



## xgarage (Oct 14, 2004)

beautiful!


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Not a fan of the wheels. RS3 front badge = fail, but both of these negatives are minor. Overall, very nice and agressive look. :thumbup:

cheers.


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

Looks great!! I want that spoiler!


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

I for one love the wheel color...maybe not the design.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

SilverSquirrel said:


> 034 with the A3 FEVER!
> 
> how many is that now, for you guys... Nates VR6 Turbo, now this.. Who else?
> 
> :thumbup:


Max, our wiring guy has a 3.2L A3 as well, and Randy and Nick in fabrication have 2.0T FSI A3s. :thumbup:



NYCameron said:


> needs mirrors and seats :thumbup:
> I wonder what is powering that beast
> 
> the wheels aren't _THAT_ bad. I think they'd be better if they were 1 size up
> ...


Seats and mirrors are on the way. 

The wheels were the lightest 18x8.5s that Christian could find, and will fit over TTRS front brakes. Most people don't buy Volk Racing wheels for how they look.

The car is a DSG with Haldex, and is powered by a 2.0 TSI with a GT3071R.

We're not planning on doing a 2.5 TFSI swap, since we've already got these two kicking around the shop:


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Seats and mirrors are on the way.
> 
> The wheels were the lightest 18x8.5s that Christian could find, and will fit over TTRS front brakes. Most people don't buy Volk Racing wheels for how they look.
> 
> ...


oh, those are 18x8.5? That's the exact setup I want. If you guys start hating the wheels because of all the haters in this thread and wanna get rid of them cheap...I'm here 

what tires are you guys running? I thought the wheels were 17 because of how meaty the tires are

and GT3071R? whoa! I'd love to see it on the track or quarter!


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

Old seat frame for sale????

old fender and headlight for sale?
im loookng to do facelift conversion


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

NYCameron said:


> oh, those are 18x8.5? That's the exact setup I want. If you guys start hating the wheels because of all the haters in this thread and wanna get rid of them cheap...I'm here
> 
> what tires are you guys running? I thought the wheels were 17 because of how meaty the tires are
> 
> and GT3071R? whoa! I'd love to see it on the track or quarter!


Yeah, the tires on the car are Toyo R1Rs in 245/40/18, which are _very_ wide for a 245. 

Knowing Christian, I'm sure will have some videos of it at the track soon. :thumbup:



tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> Old seat frame for sale????
> 
> old fender and headlight for sale?
> im loookng to do facelift conversion


Headlights are sold, and the seats are still in the car. The fenders, bumper, and grille are still available. Send em a PM and I can put you in touch with Christian.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

pm sent, are you guys going to be runnign 255 fronts?

i know the rs3 fenders are wider to fit the optional 255 from factory

maybe u can fit bigger 265 front 245 rears that will get some good grip


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> pm sent, are you guys going to be runnign 255 fronts?
> 
> i know the rs3 fenders are wider to fit the optional 255 from factory
> 
> maybe u can fit bigger 265 front 245 rears that will get some good grip


These R1Rs are wider than most 255s are, and basically on the limit of what will fit.


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

Looking so dope :thumb up:

love the outcome I remember seeing this car at Laguna Seca last year it looked like a stock A3 :laugh:


what suspension set up are you running on it ?


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

RedLineRob said:


> Looking so dope :thumb up:
> 
> love the outcome I remember seeing this car at Laguna Seca last year it looked like a stock A3 :laugh:
> 
> what suspension set up are you running on it ?


Thanks for the kind words!

The car has a prototype/development coilover suspension using Ohlins TTX36 dampers. More info on that to come for avid track enthusiasts.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

lose the RS3 badge


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

NYCameron said:


> .... If you guys start hating the wheels because of all the haters in this thread and wanna get rid of them cheap...I'm here


LOL, "cheap" always makes mod-hate disappear. It's the equivalent of lights-out with ugly chick. 

cheers


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Uber-A3 said:


> lose the RS3 badge


...or what?


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> ...or what?


Or Tcardio will come over and remove it himself. There is only room for one California poser on this board.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Uber-A3 said:


> Or Tcardio will come over and remove it himself. There is only room for one California poser on this board.


How much room is there on VWvortex for keyboard keyboard warriors? :laugh:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

There is only one california


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> How much room is there on VWvortex for keyboard keyboard warriors? :laugh:


I don't think we want to quantify this.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Nice work fellas.  Pretty cool to knowing all the A3s you guys have and are modding.

:thumbup:


----------



## Lucidity-GTI (Feb 20, 2007)

Why so monster truck? Seriously is it just me, or does that thing have some massive ground clearance?


----------



## lord-of-the-rings (Jan 25, 2013)

good job :thumbup:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

lord-of-the-rings said:


> good job :thumbup:





krazyboi said:


> Nice work fellas. Pretty cool to knowing all the A3s you guys have and are modding.


Thanks for the kind words! We have many more products in the works! :thumbup: 



Lucidity-GTI said:


> Why so monster truck? Seriously is it just me, or does that thing have some massive ground clearance?


The car can go lower, and is riding on a development coilover suspension with Ohlins TTX36 dampers. It's at this ride height to maintain ideal suspension geometry and handling. It will likely go lower once it has RS3 front spindles, and our adjustable control arms. 

The car belongs to Christian Miller, our Service Manager and professional race car driver. He doesn't care for the "hellaflush stancewerks" scene, and instead prefers to drive functional cars that actually perform well:


----------



## Lucidity-GTI (Feb 20, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for the kind words! We have many more products in the works! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> The car can go lower, and is riding on a development coilover suspension with Ohlins TTX36 dampers. It's at this ride height to maintain ideal suspension geometry and handling. It will likely go lower once it has RS3 front spindles, and our adjustable control arms.
> ...


Being lower doesn't necessarily mean stanced or hellaflush... It honestly looks like it is sitting higher than mine did stock, which is why I was asking about the height. I understand there's a balance to be maintained when lowering the vehicle, just figured with all the money that was dropped into *visual tuning*, what had been done to the suspension...


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Lucidity-GTI said:


> Being low doesn't necessarily mean stanced or hellaflush... It honestly looks like it is sitting higher than mine did stock, which is why I was asking about the height. I understand there's a balance to be maintained when lowering the vehicle, just figured with all the money that was dropped into *visual tuning*, what had been done to the suspension...


I apologize if I misread your post. The car is lower than stock, but the R1Rs have a fairly tall sidewall, which might contribute to it "looking" higher.

The car is riding at an optimal ride height given the geometry of the stock spindles/arms. The Ohlins coilover setup on the car actually costs a lot more than the bodywork did, and we'll be releasing it in the coming months.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Swapped wheels from our TTRS over for fun... Looks great!


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

thats the proper wheels on a rs3


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

bah I want it!


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

:thumbup:


tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> thats the proper wheels on a rs3


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I apologize if I misread your post. The car is lower than stock, but the R1Rs have a fairly tall sidewall, which might contribute to it "looking" higher.
> 
> The car is riding at an optimal ride height given the geometry of the stock spindles/arms. The Ohlins coilover setup on the car actually costs a lot more than the bodywork did, and we'll be releasing it in the coming months.


I would like to see more on the Ohlins suspension setup.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

SilverSquirrel said:


> I would like to see more on the Ohlins suspension setup.


Well it looks like the beginning of a good build. I like the start but I hope you are not done. I commend you for the effort but I am hoping for more. I hope you finish the conversion fully. Wondering whether you will switch the shift knob, door sills, carpets, convert the instrument panel, replace the side mirrors, replace the outer tails and put in the euro centre console. I know I am asking for too much but your pockets are deeper than most on the forum so please go for it!


----------



## poli84 (Dec 15, 2009)

Looks great with the TTRS wheels!


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

tcardio said:


> Well it looks like the beginning of a good build. I like the start but I hope you are not done. I commend you for the effort but I am hoping for more. I hope you finish the conversion fully. Wondering whether you will switch the shift knob, door sills, carpets, convert the instrument panel, replace the side mirrors, replace the outer tails and put in the euro centre console. I know I am asking for too much but your pockets are deeper than most on the forum so please go for it!


Well said. Your car is jaw dropping. We just expect more because all of us need encouragement to bring our cars to the next level as we all are enthusiasts.


----------



## otar (Sep 30, 2012)

wow those wheels really bring the car up to a whole new level! :thumbup: 

Although with these new pictures showing that the rear has the rear diffusers (which I like), I still wish it was more aggressive. The front of the car is very "in your face angry" and the rear is a lot more calm/plain


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Swapped wheels from our TTRS over for fun... Looks great!


wow, really nice in these shots. Where did you get the headlights - I see them for like $2800 and is the front end a direct bolt on to face lift models already or are the fenders/wheel wells also wider panels? (hard to tell). I would love to do the front bumper if you those are not larger wheel wells/fenders and I would definitely black it out. Looks siqqqqqq :thumbup: :beer:





poli84 said:


> Looks great with the TTRS wheels!


Agreed^. The volks are better quality and lighter, but these just look better.


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

god that looks extra sick now:thumbup:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

GunKata said:


> wow, really nice in these shots. Where did you get the headlights - I see them for like $2800 and is the front end a direct bolt on to face lift models already or are the fenders/wheel wells also wider panels? (hard to tell). I would love to do the front bumper if you those are not larger wheel wells/fenders and I would definitely black it out. Looks siqqqqqq :thumbup: :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



RS3 has wider front fenders. bumper wont work with standard fenders.


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> RS3 has wider front fenders. bumper wont work with standard fenders.


oh ok, for whatever reason, they didn't look that much bigger if it all, from the face lift fenders.


----------



## Turn8 (Oct 31, 2008)

Car looks great! I dig it with either set of wheels.

I'd love to ask what the conversion costs...especially with the seats and mirrors
but, I know I wouldn't be able to afford it! :banghead:

Mike


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Swapped wheels from our TTRS over for fun... Looks great!


Looks soooooo much better with the rs wheels!!! Looks like a proper quattroGmbH car rather than a mitsu. 

cheers.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

BIG improvement with the wheels!


----------

